# Photos with a Canon EOS 350D



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Darren: All of your photos are VERY interesting, but this one is absolutely stunning.
I am sure you are exceptionally happy with the result.
It's really really good, you have a real eye.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you mate. The one you have chosen as your favour happens to be the only one edited. I did it at Green Health with my mate who?s an artist himself, he advised me to decrease the brightness while increasing the contrast, and by looking at the original, you can see the difference:










Also, the same guy laid this out for me to take a picture of:










The rest are my own. Stephen (the artist) works from photos, so in the near future, we?ll be working together.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Excellent shots man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you. Using a SLR helps a great deal with the quality. The 1.8" CMOS image sensor on the 350D is it's core quality. My dad is selling a Fuji Finepix S9600 on eBay, he'll get around ?180+ for it... he offered it me for ?150... but the quality wasn't good enough because it only has a 1/1.6" sensor, although it has the Fujifilm SuperCCD V HR sensor... still isn't a winner for me. I'm gonna wait for a SLR =).


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice photo's Darren.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you Jas =).


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome D

I find this very positive, it seems to represent a moment of clarity.
Why did you choose this shot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you Grey. I took it the photo with out reason, that?s how I tend to work? I see something special although I don?t understand why it is. Even though now I look at this one, the blue arrow represents human?s unnatural will of forcing the directing of nature, while in this picture, the leafs stand still? showing hope for nature to take it?s own choice within the flow of time.

Thank you for all the kind comment, I appreciate them because they touch my emotions in a positive way... and most of the time, that is difficult to do.

Cheers.

I feel a little disoriented, it?s either down to still over coming my cold, or the fact that I?ve lowered my Clonzepam to 0.75mg from 1.50mg. I hope my brain fog doesn?t return.


----------



## this_is_not_how_i_am (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice pictures, i also like to photograph i have 2 cd's full of pics but they far from yours in the artistic way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

It's down to the Canon EOS 350D mate. Makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL.....There good D *Shakes head*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Was it lostsoul who was also into taking photos? it was some one... I can't really remember... I know he's younger then me... although his photos where top marks =).


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Darren, good pics! I love them! Keep taking photos for us!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be going back next Tuesday, so i'll see what I can find =).


----------



## Question (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures......


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep that's some awesome country you have there Darren and really cool pics.

I also really liked the swirly water one - looks awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you... please remember England's weather sucks so I wanna move to a sunny place which would sort my S.A.D out... lol


----------

